# Unendlich - Schleife



## MiRaMC (19. März 2004)

Wie kann man eine for -Schleife programmieren die endlos ist? Also das was ihn ihr steht sooft ausgeführt wird bis das Programm beendet wird.

Danke


----------



## SixDark (19. März 2004)

Hi!

Also in C# müßte es so funktionieren:


```
for (int i = 1; i <= 5; i=i+0) 
         Console.WriteLine(i);
   }
```

Ich denke mal in Java sieht das ganz ähnlich aus...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2004)

Hallo!

Gaaaaanz easy:


```
for(;true; ){
	System.out.println("Hallo");
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## vaporizer (25. März 2004)

man sollte aber berücksichtigen 
das in diesem Fall selbst beim Schliessen des Fensters
das Programm(endlosschleife) im hintergrund weiter läuft
zumindest in windows ist das so
ich mußte java dann per Taskmannager(prozesse) beenden.

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. März 2004)

Nicht ganz richtig....

Falls das ganze in einem eigenen Thread in einer Swing-GUI  abläuft und beispielsweise der zugrundeliegende JFrame einen WindowListener registriert hat, der beim windowClosing Event System.exit(0) aufruft wird auch diese Schleife gekillt....

Gruß Tom


----------

